# Infrastructure



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

So how many more roads will be closed "indefinitely" before road cycling in the East Bay is restricted to riding around the block (which doesn't work for me either, as the intersection next to my place is closed too...)?

3 Bears loop: closed.
Redwood: closed (at top, not "mile 7.38").
Canyon Road/Moraga: closed
(the latter was really "fun" yesterday: all the car drivers who didn't get the memo drove up Pinehurst, making riding there rather annoying esp. near the top where a long line of cars was stopped.
Additionally there were actually people who drove next to me and asked me how to get to the next freeway...)


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I hope they fix Alhambra Valley Rd ASAP.

At least bikes are allowed through the Morgan Territory closure.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

*where is pinhurst closed?*



Got Time said:


> So how many more roads will be closed "indefinitely" before road cycling in the East Bay is restricted to riding around the block (which doesn't work for me either, as the intersection next to my place is closed too...)?
> 
> 3 Bears loop: closed.
> Redwood: closed (at top, not "mile 7.38").
> ...


So where the closure? which sections are open? thanks!


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

The Canyon Rd bridge on Moraga side is totally closed even to bikes/peds. So if you want to do Pinehurst you have to access from Oakland side.

Bridge between Moraga and Canyon closed indefinitely


----------

